# Food for thought.



## table1349 (May 20, 2017)

This is one of those projects by a photographer that could mean a lot to some young folks.  Photographer Offers to Take Free Graduation Photos for Kids Who Can't Afford Them


----------



## tirediron (May 20, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## table1349 (May 20, 2017)

To me the special part isn't just the taking of the photo, but that he went out of his way to enlist a barber and two cosmetologist who give of their time as well to help these kids look their best for their photos.  A truly worthy purpose that is a team effort.  What better way to set an example for some young people getting out into their new world.


----------



## cgw (May 20, 2017)

Prom dress charities are another worthy cause friends in the rag trade always ante up for:

This prom season, donated dresses help teens believe in themselves


----------

